# 10 Pearl Danios w/ betta in 29g



## andihund (Sep 25, 2013)

Well, I have a planted 29g tank. In it have 5 Albino Cory catfish (_aeneus_), 3 Emerald catfish (_brochis splendens_), a male Petco 'King' betta (3 in placket), and now....10 Pearl Danio. 

Basically, I am worried that they will stress my betta. Also, these Danio have put the bio-load capacity of my tank at 91% according to AqAdvisor. So is this to many fish for a 29g in your opinion?

I was _supposed_ to get 10 Celestial Pearl Danio. They stay at about 3/4 of an inch, are compatible in temperature with tropical fishes, and aren't so boisterous as regular Danio. They are shy in smaller groups and don't have much of a bio-load, so I chose 10 for my 29g.

Instead, I got 10 nearly 3in long Pearl Danio.:roll: They school very tightly and are entertaining to watch in that respect, but my King betta has stayed mostly lurking among the plants since I got them, he will swim in the upper levels of the tank if the shoal of Danio are mostly hanging out in another part of the tank. No stress stripes and so far no issues with feeding my betta.


What do you think I should do? 
Do I need to take immediate action and move my betta to a 5g by himself or rehome some of the Danio, or just observe and see how my betta and tank are affected?


----------



## andihund (Sep 25, 2013)

Well, it's only been a day, but I thought I would update that the shoal of Danio have mellowed out considerably, and that my betta is back to making his regular patrols around the tank and seems completely unbothered by them. I've gotten pretty optimistic about keeping them now. I love their schooling behavior, and while they are no Celestial Pearls, they are still quite pretty.

I've just got to see how my tank handles them and how maintenance is going to be from now on. I plan on at first just sticking to my regular weekly 30% water changes and testing my water twice daily, see how that goes. I will bump up to twice weekly water changes or whatever is needed.

I'm mostly concerned now about the temperature of the tank. I keep it at 78F and it's going to stay that way. I'll need to do more research on this type of Danio I ended up with. They like cooler water.

I'd like to hear any opinions or advice, I'll definitely be checking back I love this forum. Thanks!


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

You can keep up with water testing and change the water more often. You can also add duckweed it helps to keep ammonia levels down. According this your temperature is fine. There's more info on them as well:
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=830+881+2768&pcatid=2768


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Aqadvisor is very conservative in my opinion. I have not had a community tank (since it came out) that was less than 100%. Most were closer to 200%.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Do you keep planted tanks Jaysee? That would make a difference in paremeters.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

No planted tanks here.


----------

